# Is this string safe to shoot? - pics enclosed



## headofahessian (Jan 9, 2007)

im shocked he said it would be fine. I would get a new one one there asap!


----------



## MWest (Nov 7, 2007)

headofahessian said:


> im shocked he said it would be fine. I would get a new one one there asap!


WOW
Yeah, it is going to go adventually, you may get away with shooting it for awhile but I would'nt do it.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

*i wouldnt shoot it...*

no "pro" shop did that , looks more like some hack job pretending to know what he was doing did it .

aside from owing you a new string for the obvious butchering he did to it,
what shop dosent tie in a peep ? 
not even around it ,jeez ,makes me wish i had a shop , 
you would never see ANYTHING like that in my shop!!!!


----------



## backstrapdoctor (Sep 4, 2007)

what PRO shop doesnt have a press? why would they even take that chance?i would not shoot that and i would demand a new string..just my opinion but that is awful workmanship.


----------



## dabishop_57 (Jun 22, 2007)

Yeah I would definetly go back back to your "proshop" and complain till they bought you a string. I wouldn't shoot it many more times till you did.


----------



## HenryPF (Feb 21, 2007)

6bloodychunks said:


> no "pro" shop did that , looks more like some hack job pretending to know what he was doing did it .
> 
> aside from owing you a new string for the obvious butchering he did to it,
> what shop dosent tie in a peep ?
> ...



That would be the guy at Gander Mountain.

Personally i would have made him replace the string but if that is ok to him, I wouldn't want him working on my bow at all no more.

I removed the serving from the peep and string to see how bad the string was. Now to pick funny colors for the new string. Did I mention this is not my bow? Hot Pink and Yellow!

Thanks everyone for the great and super fast replies.


----------



## dabishop_57 (Jun 22, 2007)

That's what we're here for


----------



## lonbishop (Dec 24, 2007)

*bow string*

man,i tell yea im new. to this bow thing but im a gear head trike and race car builder , and il tell you if that string goes you can bet youl throw that bow in the trash can .if it dont take your face of whith it . ever dry fired a bow catastrofic damage. BANGukey:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

That was done by an idiot , not a pro , and heck NO I wouldn't shoot it ..


----------



## HenryPF (Feb 21, 2007)

Ack! Just to clarify - this is my neighbor's bow that I got him for Xmas, guy at Gander installed the peep and nicked the string.

Personally, I would have freaked but I wasn't there and it's not my bow.

On the good side? I am ordering an EZ Press to fix this and well, it's a great excuse to get a bow press!

Again, thanks!


----------



## Macker (Mar 22, 2007)

Who puts a string leech that close to the peep?!!!!!


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

Jeeezz!!! Go and feed that string to the "pro". That thing will damage your top jaw if it breaks!!
My 2c:thumbs_do

Idiots like that should be hanged for bashing the whole archery industry.


----------



## farmerd (May 31, 2005)

I personally wouldn't shoot it, but it may last for several hundred more shoots, who knows? As for the pro shop, I would never give them any more business. Do yourself a favor and find someone else who knows what they are doing.


----------



## wallop85 (Oct 22, 2007)

yah i gotta say that looks like garbage. incredible. have ur buddy go back there and give him a new string, and let u or somebody else put it on, thats terrible

incompetent ppl everywhere!


----------



## Gates (Feb 24, 2007)

Macker said:


> Who puts a string leech that close to the peep?!!!!!


That, no serving on the peep, and a string that bad, made me think this was a joke. So you bought your neighbor this bow You want a new neighbor....


----------



## Gates (Feb 24, 2007)

That string chub is a third anchor point...You stick it on your eye brow. Doesn't every one do that????:darkbeer: Are they really that short?


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

Gander mountain box store not pro shop.They owe you a new string. who puts a string leech in like that,i'd stay away from that guy.You may just be better off getting yourself a new set of quality string/cables find real proshop in your area to put them on,if you post where you live im sure some one on here can refer one in your area.good luck


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Gates said:


> That string chub is a third anchor point...You stick it on your eye brow. Doesn't every one do that????:darkbeer: Are they really that short?


----------



## GCOD (Nov 24, 2006)

I would replace it, and never take my bow back to that shop


----------



## tnts79 (Sep 21, 2007)

Call gander mountain headquarters and explain what happnened. Let the new strings be on their dime! It's amazing to me how someone would let that go out the door!


----------



## bowtech archer (Dec 5, 2007)

get a new one


----------



## boogeyman (Oct 17, 2007)

lol this is a funny post. what a joke.


----------



## supertechy (Oct 28, 2007)

*strings*

I would not shoot it.


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

HenryPF said:


> The proshop guy nicked the string with his string splitter installing a G5 peep.
> 
> He says it should be ok. It's looking worse the more I shoot I think.
> 
> ...




Good god! NO I would not shoot it. The "pro" shop would be buying me a new string and I would be doing business elsewhere for him telling you it is okay. He endangered you and anyone around you.


----------



## duda (Dec 30, 2007)

Man that guy should be charged with attempted murder. I don't know if I would trust standing next to it let alone drawing it. Get them to replace it and don't pay for anything.


----------



## drop_tyne (Apr 23, 2007)

You wouldnt catch me shooting that bow until the string got replaced and like everyone else said, it should be on their dime not yours!


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

HenryPF said:


> Is this string safe to shoot?


Uh, *no..........* :fear:


----------



## cbburke (Nov 26, 2007)

***...

I might be a noob in archery since i just joined the sport ..but I WOULD NEVER SHOOT SOMETHING THAT LOOKS LIKE THIS CRAP 

I am not going to lose my eyes over this ...


----------



## kcarcherguy (Feb 18, 2005)

They also forgot the minor little detail of actually serving the peep in.


----------



## Hunter36 (May 31, 2007)

If you havent done so already go raise alittle hell in that Gander Mountain...

I was getting some whiskers put on the night before I was to leave on a hunt and the guy cut the string with a scissors while freying the whiskers. He tried to tell me that even if he ordered the strings that night they wouldnt be their till mid day the next day. I told him BS and had him take the string off another bow on the rack. 

Thats bull if I didnt like the way he tied a knot I would make him do it again let alone rip apart the string!!!


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

HenryPF said:


> That would be the guy at Gander Mountain.
> .





There ya go. :tongue:


----------



## VectrixXL36 (May 31, 2007)

I work as a lead in a pro shop and it looks to me that you need to invest in some string wax. My recomindation would be some scorpion venom. Also PSE strings arent know to be all that great. Make sure when you go to a pro shop to have them work on your X-Force they have the proper bow press. Such as the Ezpress and Sure-Loc with adapters.


----------



## kydirtbag (Sep 5, 2007)

*I'd be ticked*

hey dude! I'm new (2+ yrs) in this archery thing. but I'd be ticked if I were you. From what I understand, the x-force has some serious gas. I don't think that string is gonna last very long. Like I said, I'm new at this but I would definately see what my options are with that pro shop. I'd be scared to shoot it and I'm not scared of much. I've heard some stories from a good friend of mine with much less damage.

good luck and keep 'em slingin'


----------



## bill40 (Oct 8, 2005)

whoa!!! i wouldnt even attempt a shot with that damage....cant believe he told you it would be ok.....ide take it right back there and have him put on a new string......also carry it inside a hard bow case in the back just in case it lets go!!! not good !!!!!


----------



## shooterspal (Jan 17, 2006)

*String*

One of the cheapest thing on your bow and do you realize what that could do to your bow or yourself if it broke .


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

Let that tech shoot it..


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

No, I would not shoot that, and he should replace it. However, I probably wouldn't tell him the guys on the internet think it should be replaced...:wink:


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

VectrixXL36 said:


> I work as a lead in a pro shop and it looks to me that you need to invest in some string wax. My recomindation would be some scorpion venom. Also PSE strings arent know to be all that great. Make sure when you go to a pro shop to have them work on your X-Force they have the proper bow press. Such as the Ezpress and Sure-Loc with adapters.


Are you serious?:noidea: I think string wax is the least of his worries...but you lend merit to why these things happen.
Take the bow into Gander Mountain and ask them to look it over without versing them on the situation and then ask them to shoot it 10 times in a row...bet they don't.
Explain what happened to them and hopefully you have the tech's name or a receipt for the installed peep so they can check the previous schedule. There is no question that I wouldn't shoot that bow or even keep it strung in my house for too long. Be civil but firm.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Why is that string leech thingy 2" from the peep:noidea:

like was mentioned before get him some wax or Scorpion Venom when you order a new string.


----------



## holepuncher (Jan 3, 2005)

HenryPF said:


> The proshop guy nicked the string with his string splitter installing a G5 peep.
> 
> He says it should be ok. It's looking worse the more I shoot I think.
> 
> ...



Pro shop owes you a new string.


----------



## droptine7 (Feb 2, 2008)

i would not let anyone at gander touch a bow or gun of mine


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

Backup Droptine. I used to say the same thing. However our local Gander has guys now that are really good at what they do. I work on all my own stuff but I'm not afraid to let them work on it. There are 4 guys at the local Gander I would let work on mine anyday. One of them had a Mathews shop for about 15 years.


----------

